# The stupidest thing I've seen on the app yet...



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

So yesterday I had a nice early 7:30AM block. Turns out this one had a whole bunch of businesses (pretty dumb of them, but they don't seem to care). I ended up with four that weren't open when I got there, so marked them as such.
Since I had the time and it wasn't that far, on top of the fact I wasn't sure I'd be getting another block (I didn't), I delivered them. This works fine, the app allows you to retry any failed deliveries...

...but yet, it STILL wants you to go back to the warehouse despite having actually been successful as delivering everything. Of course I used the 'my GPS isn't showing the right location' thing. Seriously, this app sucks.

Yet, if you think that is dumb? Imagine my surprise last week when for some reason I was missing a package. Ok, maybe it was left at the warehouse, or whatever.....but sure, I marked it as missing (meaning, hey look, /I do not have this/). And yes, of course, because you have to hit 'Return Items' to mark it as such, the app wants you to go back.

I just cannot fathom whoever programmed this app thought this made any sort of logical sense.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I always wondered if we'd get in trouble if we came up missing a package, especially now that we're scanning the bags rather than individual packages.


----------

